
As smartphones come with barometers, new apps will improve weather forecasting - cryptoz
http://cacm.acm.org/news/181137-thats-traffic-up-next-weather/fulltext?yc
======
Retra
I love the idea of including measurement tools in smartphones. It would be a
great way to gather metrics on all sorts of things. I just wish we had a
better kind of purpose-based security model.

------
Scaevolus
Should be corrected to the non-mobile link:
[http://cacm.acm.org/news/181137-thats-traffic-up-next-
weathe...](http://cacm.acm.org/news/181137-thats-traffic-up-next-
weather/fulltext)

------
andyl
I've always wondered - why don't smartphones come with FM radios ??

~~~
dbarlett
Samsung's purported rationale for dropping the FM radio in the Galaxy S4:

    
    
      Our studies show a trend shift of interest to digital broadcasting, specifically
      – focus on listening to music content in social networks or on the channel
      YouTube. The flagship model of our products are focused on customers who use
      digital content, which use modern formats and channels of information
      consumption. (translated from Russian).
    

[http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-explains-why-
galaxy-s4-lack...](http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-explains-why-
galaxy-s4-lacks-fm-radio/)

I can't image carriers are upset about it.

